# Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum"



## PCGamesRedaktion (13. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum"


----------



## freespace3 (13. Dezember 2012)

wie billig


----------



## Rabowke (13. Dezember 2012)

freespace3 schrieb:


> wie billig


 Das ist der Film basierend auf dieses Video ... und das Video ist grandios!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQrld8iPf3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist der Film basierend auf dieses Video ... und das Video ist grandios!
> 
> [video]


 
 schon lang nicht mehr gehört^^

"AAAdolf du alte Nazisau, kapitulier doch endlich!"


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2012)

Hehe, da bin ich mal gespannt, was das für ein Film wird und schön, dass man anscheinend in Deutschland jetzt entspannter mit dem Thema umgehen kann und auch derbe witze/schwarzen Humor darüber machen kann/darf.


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ziemlich skeptisch, ob 1 Mio Vorbestellungen ein realistisches Ziel ist. Bei Kickstarter ist mir kein einziges Projekt bekannt, das auch nur 100.000 Backer erreicht hätte.


----------



## freespace3 (14. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hehe, da bin ich mal gespannt, was das für ein Film wird und schön, dass man anscheinend in Deutschland jetzt entspannter mit dem Thema umgehen kann und auch derbe witze/schwarzen Humor darüber machen kann/darf.


 
glaube kaum das paar brüller zum holocaust in dem film vorkommen werden - der trailer lässt mich schlimmes vermuten- wieder nur ne witzlose "der führer is klein/macht pipi ins bett etc" scheinkomödie - hat scho mit helge schneider nicht funktioniert


----------



## Nightred (14. Dezember 2012)

Einfach arm sich über die Opfer des 2. Weltkrieges so lustig zu machen. Auch wenn man sich hauptsächlich über Hitler hier lustig macht, ist der Umgang und das lächerlich machen im höchsten Maße antisemitisch. Dann lieber Schindlers Liste schauen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2012)

Nightred schrieb:


> Einfach arm sich über die Opfer des 2. Weltkrieges so lustig zu machen. Auch wenn man sich hauptsächlich über Hitler hier lustig macht, ist der Umgang und das lächerlich machen im höchsten Maße antisemitisch. Dann lieber Schindlers Liste schauen.


 
*hust* 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, denn in der Tat ist es eher sogar falsch wenn man Personen und Institutionen versucht totzuschweigen und damit auf einen Sockel stellt, denn dann denkt sich der gemeine Depp tatsächlich, das die so unnahbar sind, doch nichts zerstört so einen Sockel besser als wenn man sich über diese Lustig macht
Und wo soll das den Antisemitisch sein? Das doch blödsinn und weißt du überhaupt was das Wort bedeutet? Ich glaube ja irgendwie nicht


----------



## Rabowke (14. Dezember 2012)

Nightred schrieb:


> Einfach arm sich über die Opfer des 2. Weltkrieges so lustig zu machen. Auch wenn man sich hauptsächlich über Hitler hier lustig macht, ist der Umgang und das lächerlich machen im höchsten Maße antisemitisch. Dann lieber Schindlers Liste schauen.




Ernsthaft? Ich mach mich über Hitler lustig & bin im gleichen Atemzug ein Antisemit? Phew ... wie man's macht, macht man's falsch!


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2012)

Genau wie wir von Ego-Shootern zu Killern wurden, vom WoW-Spielen zu Junkies, so werden wir durch den Adolf Film alle zu Judenhassern. Ich kann schon kaum mehr tippen, weil mein rechter Arm ständig in die Luft will.


----------



## Sirius89 (14. Dezember 2012)

Nightred schrieb:


> Einfach arm sich über die Opfer des 2. Weltkrieges so lustig zu machen. Auch wenn man sich hauptsächlich über Hitler hier lustig macht, ist der Umgang und das lächerlich machen im höchsten Maße antisemitisch. Dann lieber Schindlers Liste schauen.



*facepalm*

Wo macht man sich denn da über die Opfer des zweiten Weltkriegs lustig?Genau,nirgendwo.Hast das Video wahrscheinlich nichtmal geguckt. 

Über Hitler lustig machen ist nicht gleich über die Opfer lustig machen.Der große Diktator zeigt es und Obersalzberg (Die Stromberg Verarsche von Switch) auch.


----------



## masto-don (17. Dezember 2012)

"Auch wenn man sich hauptsächlich über Hitler hier lustig macht, ist der Umgang und das lächerlich machen im höchsten Maße antisemitisch"

you made my day!! lange nicht mehr so einen schwachsinn gelesen..bitte mehr davon


----------

